# live kid retained after abortion?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I want to know if any of you have ever had a goat abort a fetus (died during contractions and one month premature), and then have her deliver a healthy live kids at the correct due date? The vet is telling a friend of mine that their doe who aborted one fetus the day after Thanksgiving could have another live healthy kid still in there and could deliver on her due date (12/26/13). She says the other one could have been in a lower chamber and still be fine....
This doe has what looks to be a kid kicking and moving about in there on the right side. Very actively I might add.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If I recall correctly, they can be in different placentas and it could happen. I would want verification from ultrasound though.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow! That's a new one. No, I've never had that happen. How nice for your friend if it's true, though!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

The vet didn't bring her ultrasound when she came. It was an emergency call, and figured on dead kids...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Sometimes Vets actually know things about animals. 

Last year I made a thread about retained kids and there were all sorts of stories. Including one where a doe was said to deliver bones from a dead kid from the year before when kidding live ones. I'm going with "possible".


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I have had this happen. A doe aborted what I'm pretty sure was the off spring of my ram sheep. A month and a half later she gave birth to a normal healthy buck kid.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Sometimes Vets actually know things about animals.
> 
> Last year I made a thread about retained kids and there were all sorts of stories. Including one where a doe was said to deliver bones from a dead kid from the year before when kidding live ones. I'm going with "possible".


 Could you give me the link to the thread? I would love to read it.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

margaret said:


> Could you give me the link to the thread? I would love to read it.


http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/retained-kid-opinions-145042/


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Never had this but yes have heard of it a few times. I think its one of those things that are no common at all.....kinda like the story's of a doe giving birth loosing after birth then the next day a extra kid on the ground.
If your friends goat does still have kids yeah for her!!!! If its true I bet it made her whole day!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just an update. She did not deliver any more kids and would have been due 12/26/13...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

